# Do these engines hold power?



## Eldorado_sean (Dec 24, 2014)

My first post here, I'm down to 3 GTO's in SoCal. Most of them are modded in one way,
One of them has the first step to mod cam, intake, full exhaust, tune 
Car has 84k miles and he's asking 14k for it
Is this worth it? Or should I just find a stock one and do everything myself
Thing is I'm probably gonna end up doing those same things to a stock car.
So should I just get it as is 
Or buy stock and mod it myself
I'm 17 btw with around 15-17k to spend. 
Should I risk getting the modded(obviously abused) one or a stock one


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Unless the seller has full documentation on the cam, you don't want this one. Any further mods will work best if you know what the specs are on the cam.

You have the necessary funds available to buy a stock and then do it the way you want with the mods you decide to use.

At 84k, the car you mention (w/o any pics) is a couple thousand more than its worth.

Lastly, keep in mind these cars are not cheap to maintain, so getting this car at less than asking price is a must.


----------



## Eldorado_sean (Dec 24, 2014)

Probably going to jump on a 05' 65k miles asking 13k, has a short throw shifter with springs and Monroe shocks. Interior is a little dirty but I can clean it up. Exterior is pretty clean for the most part rear bumper clip broke off so driver side bumper to quarter panel is a little off. But paint looks pretty good.
Funny thing is those plastic end tanks started leaking when I was lookin at the car. Going to get it fully inspected (VERY THOROUGH INSPECTION) if it's good I'll ask it for 11,500 but I doubt that'll work.


----------

